# Sunday Special - Vintage TV Western Stars



## luckytrim (Jun 10, 2018)

Sunday Special - Vintage TV Western Stars
Today I name a Character from a TV Western, 
and you supply the name of the actor who played the  role...

1. Bat Masterson- “Bat  Masterson” 
2. Daniel Boone- “Daniel Boone” 
3. Cheyenne Bodie- “Cheyenne” 
4. Paladin- “Have Gun Will Travel” 
5. Sundance Kid- “Hotel De Paree” 
6. Caine- “Kung Fu”
7. Rowdy Yates- “Rawhide” 
8. Johnny Yuma- “The Rebel” 
9. Lucas Mccaine-The Rifleman 
10. Stoney Burke- “Stoney Burke” 
11. Tom Brewster- “Sugarfoot” 
12. Hoby Gilman-  “Trackdown” 
13. Owen Wister- “The Virginian” 
14. Major Seth Adams- “Wagon Train” 
15. Josh Randall- “Wanted, Dead Or Alive” 
16. Jim Hardy- “Wells Fargo” 
17. Bill Hickok- “Wild Bill Hickok” 
18. Jim West- “Wild Wild West” 
19. Bret Maverick- “Maverick” 
20. Yancy Derringer- “Yancy Derringer” 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Gene Barry
2. Fess Parker
3. Clint Walker
4. Richard Boone
5. Earl Holliman
6. David Carradine
7. Clint Eastwood
8. Nick Adams
9. Chuck Connors
10. Jack Lord
11. Will Hutchins
12. Robert Culp
13. James Drury
14. Ward Bond
15. Steve Mc Queen
16. Dale Robertson
17. Guy Madison
18. Robert Conrad
19. James Garner         
20. Jock Mahoney


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 10, 2018)

I missed numbers 8 and 20.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 10, 2018)

I thought I would know them all...until my fibro foggy brain kicked in and I suddenly didn't remember most of them! 

My Dad would have gotten every one of them in a heartbeat!


----------

